# Dorsch abhängen lassen.?



## Case (10. April 2002)

Bei einem meiner Norwegenurlaube hatte ich einmal einen Dorsch zuviel zum Verzehr. Ich hab ihn einfach in den Vorraum der Hütte gehängt und ca 24 Stunden späten gegessen. Und siehe da, das Fleisch war irgendwie anders in der Kosistens, und hat auch besser geschmeckt. Bei anderen Fischen (Seelachs, Rotbarsch....) hat das nicht funktioniert. Seitdem lass ich Dorsch immer einen Tag hängen und trocknen. hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrung, oder ist das mein subjektiver Geschmack..?

Auf der Alb gibts leider keine frischen Dorsche
Case


----------



## Guest (10. April 2002)

Frischer Dorsch zerfällt beim Braten in der Pfanne. 
Nach dem Töten des Fisches tritt die Totenstarre ein. Diese löst sich nach ca. 14 Std. Wenn der Fisch nach dem Lösen der Totenstarre filetiert wird und anschließend gebraten wird, so zerfällt der Fisch nicht.
Den gleichen Effekt kann man erreichen, wenn man den Dorsch sofort filetiert und die Filet einige Zeit im Kühlschrank aufbewahrt.


----------



## Jo (10. April 2002)

Genau so ist es Clint. Ob der Fisch tatsächlich besser schmeckt wenn ein Tag "alt" ist (abgehängt oder im Kühlschrank) das wag ich zu bezweifeln...... aber sicher ist, er lässt sich  dann besser zubereiten.

viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Seehund (10. April 2002)

Habe Eure Postings hier gelesen.

Das Dorsch, wenn er einen Tag lang "abgehangen" ist geschmacklich intensiever ist kann ich mir nur dann vorstellen wenn die Temperaturen ausgesprochen warm sind :q 
Ich habe dieses jedoch noch nicht feststellen können. Ebenso ist der Fisch, der nach dem Fangen einen Tag im Kühlschrank liegt immer noch als Fangfrisch zu bezeichnen.

Das Fisch, am Tag des Fanges zubereitet, in der Pfanne optische Probleme (auseinanderfallen) bereiten kann ist nicht neu. Dieses kann man fast bei allen Fischen bemerken vom Aal bis Zander und ist ein Zeichen höchster frische.
Daher lass ich beim Dorschfilet die Haut drann. Einmal läßt sich diese in der Pfanne schön knusprig braten und hält außerdem noch das Filet beim braten zusammen.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


----------



## Bellyman (10. April 2002)

Also ich hab in Norge dieselben Erfahrungen wie Case gemacht, Dorsch der einen Tag gelagert wurde ist fester im Fleisch und schmeckt auch einen Tick besser.
Ich habs öfters ausprobiert und auch Dorsch direkt nach dem Fang gegessen (natürlich zubereitet, bin doch kein Kanibale)aber der "Alte" ist eben etwas feiner. So halte ich es auch heute noch, erstmal einen Tag lagern und dann in die Pfanne.
Das gilt allerdings tatsächlich nur für Dorsch und nicht die anderen dorschartigen Fische.
Bellyman


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2002)

Hier der Kopmpromiß für Frischefanatiker und "Abhänger":
Die Filets ca. 1/4 Stunde in Salz(Meer)wasser legen statt einen Tag(Nacht)abhängen lassen.


----------



## chippog (22. April 2002)

dorsch ist für "abhängexperimente" ein sehr dankbarer fisch, da er von den im handel erhältlichen fischen wohl mit die längste totenstarrezeit hat. im idealfall, bei null grad celsius aufbewahrt, beträgt die totenstarre mindestens drei tage, an der luft aufgehängt bei warmem wetter natürlich wesentlich weniger. erst nachdem die totenstarre nachlässt, fängt fisch an so richtig zu vergammeln. desshalb ist dorsch auch für fischhändler ein dankbarer fisch... ganz frischer fisch schmeckt, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, weniger als gelagerter. mir persönlich ist das weniger mehr. viele wollen aber den ein oder anderen fisch, zum beispiel dorsch, heilbutt, scholle, steinbutt, etwas "gereift" und damit mehr "fischig" schmeckend haben, bevor sie ihn zubereiten. das ist natürlich geschmacksache. nur der direkte vergleich zeigt eindeutig, was für dich leckerer schmeckt. konsistenzprobleme kannst du ja mit hilfe von thomas tip mit dem meerwasser lösen oder eben mit einer mischung aus einem esslöffel salz per liter wasser. viel spass bei lagerungsexperimenten. chippog


----------



## Pottwal (6. Mai 2002)

Hih Thomas,
Dein Tipo ist goldwert, habe es so eben mit Ostseedorsch versucht, ... stimmt.

Ich denke Deine Berufserfahrung kann uns on board  noch viel nutzen.


----------



## chippog (8. Mai 2002)

kann nur zustimmen, pottwal! (auch auf die gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen) chippog


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Mai 2002)

Das mit der Haut am Filet kenn ich von einem Zanderrezept. Den musst du allerdings schuppen, dann filetieren und die Haut dran lassen. Pfeffern (weisser), salzen und in Mehl wenden, dann auf der Hautseite zuerst in Butter braun braten, wenden und die Fleischseite auch goldbraun braten. Dazu Butter-Petersilkartoffel und frischer Salat. Kann mir vorstellen, dass dies mit anderen Filets mit Schmelzschuppen auch super schmeckt.
Laßts euch schmecken Ossipeter


----------

